
AI For Language? Programming Content And Intuition In Semantics - jonbaer
http://www.science20.com/news_articles/artificial_intelligence_language_programming_content_and_intuition_semantics-114399
======
Mayzie
"why not mine a vast body of texts (which are a reflection of human knowledge)
and use the implicit connections between the words to create a weighted map of
relationships"

Isn't this essentially a markov chain?

